# New Boss plow a bit fussy



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

Traded off my '03 Ram 2500 with a 17 year old Boss 7'6" straight blade for a '15 2500 with a new Boss blade, same size. This has the smart hitch II and I have hooked it up a few times and I have issues with the truck not aligned up good with the plow. It has to be engaged perfectly or the pins fail to lock. I know this has to be right for my old plow as well but never had to try so many times to get it aligned. Hooking up on cement, level garage floor. Also the electrical connections are different from the old plow. The smaller harness (2 wire plug) was a hard, rigid plastic, this new plug is soft rubber and doesn't feel as positive when you hookup. Probably soft rubber is better for keeping the moisture out. Also had it happen twice where I had to get out and push the plug on again as it came loose and no plow movement. I'm know this is me and I need more mounts/dismounts and time to get used to this new plow and it's connections.

You do know that now that I just bought a new truck and plow, IT WILL NOT SNOW!! :laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just outta wonder, did your dealer go over it with you really well?


----------



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

dieselss;2043604 said:


> Just outta wonder, did your dealer go over it with you really well?


Yes he did months ago when I bought it but also watched many company and individual mount/dismount videos. None of the videos really go into the drive into or alignment thing and as stated my old plow didn't seem to be as fussy. I have been thinking about it some more today and I think I need to have the plow further away from the garage wall and then drive into it and push the plow a bit more to be sure the mounting parts are well joined. I will get it with time. Snows coming, what choice do I have?


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

never had a boss but on my western, once you are lined up i sometimes had to push a few inches to a foot for the plow to center in the mounts. maybe you are just being a bit ginger with the new setup?


----------



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

That's what I'm thinking too. But, that new blade is so shiny and pretty, can't be rough with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hywayman;2043606 said:


> Yes he did months ago when I bought it but also watched many company and individual mount/dismount videos. None of the videos really go into the drive into or alignment thing and as stated my old plow didn't seem to be as fussy. I have been thinking about it some more today and* I think I need to have the plow further away from the garage wall and then drive into it and push the plow a bit more to be sure the mounting parts are well joined*. I will get it with time. Snows coming, what choice do I have?


You answered your own question, give it a push to make sure everything is squared up and mounts are engaged, then flip the smart hitch switch to hook it up.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the first year my boss plow was awesome, the second year, that rubber 2 pin would get full of moisture and eventually coroded the truck side wire. my hook up is also a bit odd at times. i find if you toggle to tower switch it will lock in fine. you kinda gotta kick it in with that switch but it should hook up fine. why such a small plow on that truck?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I know that it isn't supposed to be needed but we have to use a floor jack on a couple of our trucks to get them hooked up. Usually less than an inch. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

what i found on my dxt when i bought it last year was i put a piece of wood under each wing and i had a much easier time hooking up but i was hooking up on a driveway uphill so i had a little different problem.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

My dxt is a bit fussy at times... I have to put mine on a 2x4 where I put it because its not level... The passenger side pin is sometimes tricky.. It will hang up so I usually put the plow up and angle it and it will kick in on its own.. Also when driving in you should push the plow about 6-8in to get it square with the mount.. They make those line up sticks for on the truck but they look like hell on a personal truck


----------

